

Violent eruption on Sun [Amazing Big Pics] - narad
http://news.discovery.com/space/big-pic-sun-explodes-x-class-flare-110809.html

======
locopati
First thought on reading the headline - Bill Joy finally lost his cool while
giving a big tell-all interview.

------
n1ck4n
Interesting. Video from the site [http://news.discovery.com/videos/space-sdo-
captures-eruption...](http://news.discovery.com/videos/space-sdo-captures-
eruptions-on-sun.html)

------
pr0filer_
Could anyone briefly explain what consequences this could have for us?

~~~
russell
From the article, possibly damage to a satellite. However, a really big one,
like the Carrington Event of 1859 would take out long distance power
transmission lines, most satellites, and unprotected electronic equipment. No
Internet, airliners falling out of the sky, probably months or years before
everything was fully restored.

------
viggity
anyone know where I can download the hi-res versions of these pics? it looks
like they're displayed through flash so all I could do is take a screenshot of
a small pic

~~~
paxswill
The attribution has a link to here[1] which can get you a days worth of
images. --I'm not sure which telescope the article images came from-- The
telescope name (or names in the case of the top image) are in the bottom left
of the image, and they are from August 9th.

[1] <http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/data/aiahmi/dayform.php>

